# Any Tips for Raising a 7.5 or 8 Week Old Tiel? :)



## amandayan (Jun 18, 2011)

Hello! 

Ok, so I still can't find my camera, so I'll try to describe her/him to the best of my ability! 

My baby is a 7.5 or 8 week old cockatiel. A Lutino I believe. I bought the baby from an animal breeder and I saw the baby at the back of the cage being scared and an injured foot. The back toe was twisted to the front and couldn't walk!   I asked the breeder about it and said he (yes, she said it's a boy based on the pelvic test) is a really sweet cockatiel and adding Neosporin would cure it. I bought the bird because I was looking for a cockatiel to add to my apartment and took it to the vet ASAP. The veterinarian gave me antibiotics to give to the bird and gave it a foot cast. It was a lot of money, but I was extremely concerned about the bird. Still, the vet said he's glad that I spotted the recent injury and the bird is on it's way to healing and a happy life.  I asked the gender and he was certain it was a female because it has some bar patterns on it's tail feather. o__o I was told to wait for the first or second molting but the vet said "I am certain that it's a girl". I don't know who to believe anymore! x__x

After I brought it home, the bird was really quiet and resting a lot. The baby couldn't walk but after a week later with anti-biotics and a foot cast ...

The bird can walk fine and use the foot! Woo hoo!  I'm sorry for adding this story because ... well, I just did. o__o Haha. But anyway! The bird is perfectly fine now! I'm still curious if anybody can give some tips about how to raise this mighty fine Lutino!  I've observed it's feathers and body and from what I could see, it's still a baby with some yellow stripes on it's (cute) butt area  It does have bars on the smaller tail feather, but the long tail feather is white (with a very small hint of yellow of yellow spot on the feather shaft). It makes soft noises when I ever pet it on it's head and I can literally put my nose on it's beak and it wouldn't bite ^__^ It makes a soft noise too .. like the sound of grounding coffee and soft piggy noises. However, it can scream when it flies and lands on the groud. It likes to bob it's head around when it listens to Coldplay and it hates cages. Haha.

Phew. Long post! @[email protected] Sorry about that!


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. he or she is 1 lucky bird. It's so nice that you have taken great care of him. I still can't believe some breeders. I just got a lutino baby myself. I was told if it is a baby you can't use the tail feather bars. All young caockatiel have the bars and they will molt out as they age if it's male. If female they keep the bars once they molt. You can use wing spot sexing I think. There is a section on wing spots. typ in "wing spots" in the search box at the top. Good luck!!


----------



## Luna (Jun 22, 2011)

Congratulations on your new bird, it's wonderful of you to have saved it and given it an amazing home! I too just recently got mine, she's(a girl based on what the breeder said, but who knows lol) about 12 weeks old give or take, and an absolute doll! I do the same as you, kiss her beak, pet her.. rub her head and she makes the same noise.. almost like a kitten purring  

They're such a joy! I guess the only advice I can give, is to continue doing the great job that you're already doing, maybe start teaching it something new! Like to step up, or come on command  Use treats to bribe! 

I'm working to build my bond with little Luna. I had her wings clipped. If you haven't, I highly suggest it  it makes handling so much easier! I'd love to see a picture sometime ^^


----------



## amandayan (Jun 18, 2011)

Wowiewowow ok! Thanks everyone!!  Yes, this is my first time owning a cockatiel since 12-13 years ago! Well ... a baby one to be exact! @[email protected] I'm glad I saved the young one when I was out looking for a cockatiel!  I'll continue to give it affection and the likes  It makes purring noises whenever I talk to it and it puts its beak against my nose. Teee heeee!

I saw your bird's picture, Luna ... and it's absolutely cute!! *__* Why are cockatiels so darn cute?!  I can't tell if it's a girl or boy at the moment because my cousin has the same cockatiel that looks like yours! The breeder said, "It's a girl because it has spots all over the place! Trust me on this one!" One year later, it whistles a lot and mated with my cousin's albino cockatiel. Hahaha ^_^


----------



## Luna (Jun 22, 2011)

Hahaha yeah, you can never be 100% sure unless you get a DNA test. I'll be able to tell if mine is indeed a female when her new feathers come in, supposedly if she keeps her spots she's a female, and if she loses them she's a he lol but we'll see.. you really never know! Good luck to you and the little one, hugs!


----------



## everdusk (Jun 1, 2011)

I have a lutino and I was assured it was a boy! Well, SHE laid an egg! Hahaha. She has really defined yellow spots on all of her long feathers, they might be kind of pale but if you hold one up to a light you should see it. Though you can't really count on that until they have molted their baby feathers.


----------

